# blocked up doe. -advice needed ASAP



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a 3 1/2 week doe that's got a blockage in her backside, its all swollen, looks like she's unable to poop/its stuck.

any ideas on what to do? try and massage it out? anything I can use as a laxative?

she's a fantastic curly furred broken with super long guard hairs and it would be a shame if she died.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

cotton bud soaked in in warm boiled water to gently as possible remove the dried on poo and then gently squeeze the vent area.If it's a youngster though it could be the start of a virus that has swept through many peoples mice.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've just realised that it is.Keep your eyes peeled for others in nests with the dried on poo scab or greasy fur and wash your hands after handling her.Leave feeding that cage until all the others are done to try and prevent cross contamination,just incase.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

managed to get a bit out and will try again latter.

They had a willow wood stick to chew, and I think she ate too much of that and that's what's caused the blockage, as the poop clearly has half digested bits of wood in it. (I removed the remainder of the stick)

everyone in the same box are pooping and eating normally that iv'e seen so far, but will qurenteen anyway.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

after the luke warm water try and get a drop or two of oil inside to aid lubrication for easier passage of the poop.

I found that a few days of cod liver oil soaked seed helps prevent reoccurance.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

pro-petz said:


> after the luke warm water try and get a drop or two of oil inside to aid lubrication for easier passage of the poop.
> 
> I found that a few days of cod liver oil soaked seed helps prevent reoccurance.


ok I'll try that. I have a big bottle of cod liver Oil I use to stop my old hamsters skin from drying up/other animal use.

thanks for the advice.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

looking at it I think she has a prolapse or something just inside.

photos:


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, its like a solid mass at her back end. im hoping the cod liver oil I put inside helps.

if she doesnt improve tomorrow ill put her down.
shes loosing weight and is hunching up.

all the other litter mates are happy, fat, acting normal and pooping fine at least.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello.
Good luck.
I hope the oil works and everything gets well.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

sadly the blockage looks worse than ever, so will be putting her down in a tick.


----------



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. Is there any chance the cause of the blockage is a tumor that is constricting the bowel or something? Just a thought.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

gyri said:


> Sorry to hear that. Is there any chance the cause of the blockage is a tumor that is constricting the bowel or something? Just a thought.


no way of knowing, she was bleeding a fair bit so something internal had gone wrong.

still no other sick siblings so I don't think it was the sickness thing Sarah C thought it might, luckily.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

thats a shame she had a great coat
i hope no one else gets sick


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I had to put down an almost identical doe (a black pied long hair, but not curly) three days ago for exactly the same reason. I managed to clean the lump off the first time I found her like it, but it came back, and was very smelly. Fortunately she was in with a buck at the time, so there was only the one mouse to quarentine, and a relatively small cage to disinfect.

I know how you must be feeling as my doe was my last black pied, and I desperately wanted a litter from her.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I had a genderless doe who was lacking a vagina hole, (no testies but obvious nipples) from the same mum (whos no longer gonna be bred from) so it might be a genetic flaw? Rest of them where normal, and the litter from the other mum made nice big healthy mice. (Had two mums one buck in at the time litters where born 8 days apart so i could work out what came from who).


----------

